# Rarely, I play blues, Robert Johnson song, Terraplane Blues



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

this was through a 1965 tremolux with silver bell speakers. Tone dripper pickups in my JV strat. I was faking it all. bought the lick at walmart on a shopping spree with @adcandour >>

trio, live off the floor at Car-na-Gee Hall.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fskinbsh-2-shuffle-fast


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

del putas!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, trios are great. I really gotta sit down with it more.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You may be referring to the Digitech effect. This however is three human beings ripping it up


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice i luv the blues.....


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Man. Much appreciated


----------

